# Been on forum for a while no one has replied apart from the religion group?



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Struggling with unexplained infertility 10 years,failed ivf, changed clinic to Cyprus,been diagnosed with high prolactin,been on cabergoline 4 weeks levels from 900 are down to 15 yaaay,
Just wanted some stories of hope or sucess after unexplained,but no one seems to reply x


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

I dont have any personal experience but my mum does!! She tried for 10 years and had unexplained infertility. Was told to adopt (this was 27 yrs ago) . They spent a fortune dwn london. (From edinburgh) on the g.I.f.t and artificial insemination etc. They gave up and decided to adopt, but saud she would wait two years until they were 30. Then fell pregnant naturally with me.!!! Sometimes all the stress of trying doesnt help. Try not to nr too preoccupied with ivf type stuff and krep trying naturally. Hopefully youl get your bfp xxx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Roxy, have you looked at the treatment diaries? There are lots of peoples experiences in there - and  a lot of ladies who might not still be on the site (due to success  ) ... I have not come across other ladies with the same diagnosis as me, but often my experiences have been similar to ones I find in the diaries and you can see how people got through and finally had a success. 

One thing I came across was the angelbumps thread. It is basically an outline of all the supplements you could be taking and explains a lot of what each of them do. It might be worth a look (if you just search for angelbumps I am fairly sure you will find the link)

have you also chatted on the clinic boards for where you are now?
big hugs and baby dust to you


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey mo 
Thanks for replying, wow that's amazing that after all odds your mum fell pregnant with you when she least expected it, tbh I don't stress about it I don't over think of falling pregnant,is not having ivf well not any time soon,I feel my prolactin was the cause of my infertility so I'm going to try naturally for next few months,

My ivf went well but in day two my embryos slowed down,I had 10 eggs 6 fertilised and 2 were transferred,
I've been taking ubiquinol 400mg,iron,vitamin d3,trace  minerals,wheat grass and a prenatal to give me the best chance to conceive, ivf dr on my review said my eggs were fine quality but I think for 29 and eggs to slow down there must be something,so I've started taking these supplements since a month now,I've heard very good reviews on them for egg quality xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey aissha
Thanks for that Hun I will go check it out, yes I did post on the forum of my clinic but no reply there either, I would just love to chat to other women with similar stories,thanks for getting back to me xx


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Congrats on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise!) Roxy! I'm also in my 2ww (2 week wait). I think it is always hard to find your home in such a big forum - but you're now in the right part of the journey to be on this thread: www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=365818.msg0#new
I know that I just tend to 'bookmark' threads I'm interested in and rarely browse the site. The only reason I found yours is that it popped upas one of the 5 latest postings on my home page. 
If you want more instant responses I've also found the fertility network group on healthunlocked more responsive - but actually harder to get to know people longer term...
Fingers crossed you won't need a next time but there are 'cycle buddies' threads anyone can join who is going through treatment and also ones when treatment has failed. Women come and go in those and you can often find similar stories. 
All the best and hope to see you on the 2WW thread x
Oh I realise you may have been referring to an old ivf cycle. Have you checked out this board? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey scattykatty
Congrats on being PUPO hope all goes well for you and you get some great news soon xx

I had my ivf in February Hun and it failed, so I'm not PUPO,I was replying to a previous message about how the whole experience in general went,  trying naturally now for next few months, as my new clinic diagnosed me with high prolactin when my previous clinic and gp didn't really bother about it,it makes sense why I've been in the unexplained for so long as prolactin plays a big part in conception,fingers crossed I get good news soon xx


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Sorry for the misunderstanding Roxy. I did have slightly elevated prolactin but didn't warrant treating. I did get scared what it might mean but I think it's something they can often treat? Good luck x


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey scattykatty
My levels were reaching a 1000 which is very very high, but thankgod they are low now,so hoping I get some good news soon, how you feeling anyway? And when is your test date? Xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Roxy

I'm not quite sure what you're looking for as you have had replies to your other threads, I replied to your first introduction and can see others have also replied to you too? As has been said a quick look through the diaries will show you more detailed fertility journeys.

Good luck  
Dory
Xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi dory 
Looking for someone in same boat as me? Looking for some hope and sucess stories? Looking for anyone who's having treatment at same clinic as me? Looking for someone with similar situation, yes had a reply or two,would like to hear more? So I've started this thread??


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

In that case you are best off posting in those specific areas here is a link to the Cyprus section http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=373.0

This is just a general introduction section where new members pop in to say hello so not the place to gain lots of replies about specific things.

As has been said before, many people tend to move on from the site once treatment has been successful but some of us stick about to offer support to others too. What you will find more of though are people currently in a similar position to yourself. Cycle Buddy threads are really supportive when going through a cycle , it can really help to chat to people going through treatment at the same time as yourself. Once your new cycle is under way you might find it useful to join, they are always busy with lots of people chatting.

Dory
Xx


----------

